
Pumped hydro could make Australia run on renewables alone within 20 years - astdb
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-21/pumped-hydro-renewable-energy-sites-australia-anu-research/8966530
======
nicksantamaria
The sad reality is that our government thinks only in timespans less than an
election cycle. Any large-scale national infrastructure project is basically a
non-starter now, the Liberals trashed the NBN and they will trash anything
else that threatens their neo-conservative ideology.

